# hello



## boxpeople (Aug 30, 2008)

so, i am new here. and i'd like to meet some people and stuff..

my name is alex. i'm 18, just got out of high school and i really don't want to go to college and stuff. but i'm going anyways in a couple days. so that totally sucks..blegh..uhm, well anywho. that is who i am.


----------



## SparkyLT (Aug 30, 2008)

Hey Alex, and welcome to the forum... So what do you want to do instead of college? Gimme some ideas so I can skip out of that particular ordeal myself.


----------



## Hawke (Aug 30, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the community, Alex.


----------



## boxpeople (Aug 30, 2008)

oh yes, well right now i am really super depressed and stuff. so..that totally sucks and i hate life right now. 

uhm...hmm...let's see...i like drawing a bunch. i like drawing weird...cartoony, acid trip kind of stuff. i would show you but i don't have any pictures on my computer. soon as i do, i'll show you if you like. 

i'm actually trying to get a tattoo apprenticeship...because, i kind of wish to be a tattoo artist. well...not JUST a tattoo artist since it would be kind of hard to live by just doing that..so. yes. that's why i'm going to college! yay..


----------



## SparkyLT (Aug 30, 2008)

> uhm...hmm...let's see...i like drawing a bunch. i like drawing weird...cartoony, acid trip kind of stuff. i would show you but i don't have any pictures on my computer. soon as i do, i'll show you if you like.


That'd be cool. I draw some, but all I can do half-decent are dragons.

Hey, I'm actually looking for a graphic artist for one of my stories, so, I don't know, if your style is what I'm looking for...


----------



## Tiamat (Aug 30, 2008)

Hello there Alex and welcome to WF!


----------



## terrib (Aug 30, 2008)

welcome box, and why, pray tell wouldn't you want to go to college?


----------



## moderan (Aug 30, 2008)

Greetings.


----------



## Kinbote (Aug 30, 2008)

Welcome. Hope you like it here. 

And trust me, college life is great, it sure beats office work!

K.


----------



## Nickie (Aug 31, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Alex!


Nickie


----------



## Shinn (Aug 31, 2008)

Hey there and welcome to WF


----------



## JHB (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi, and welcome!


----------



## Zensati (Sep 1, 2008)

Stay out of school.


----------



## Sam (Sep 8, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Alex.


----------

